# My farm has become the public dump apparently, anyone got any ideas?



## Robert28 (Jul 23, 2016)

This has been an ongoing battle for years between me and the county. I own 750 acres but the problem is there's a dirt road that's county owned and maintained that runs through the middle of it. The road doesn't lead anywhere basically. It can be a shortcut to the middle school and some houses, however, there are 3 paved roads that can be used to access these so there really is no need for the road. I've tried to buy the road from the county, no dice. Tried several times to get them to close the road down. Thought I was getting somewhere the last time when the head guy asked "who owns the land where the road goes through?" I explained that I did, he acted surprised that all that land was mine. Well, surprise, surprise as Gomer Pyle used to say. He said he would discuss it with someone and call me back. He never did, and now he won't return any of my calls and messages to find out where he stands and what the reason is to keep it open since apparently that's the ruling since they're still scraping it and it's still open.

Here's the problem. I'm being overwhelmed with people dumping trash on MY property. Everything from couches, stoves, freezers, bags of trash, you name it. I've put up many signs that say "No Tresspassing and No Dumping, you will be prosecuted under penalty of law to the fullest extent if you are found in violation". Hasn't stopped them, hasn't even slowed them down. I recently got fed up with finding another couch the other day so I cranked up the tractor and hauled it off with the front end loader.....to the county owned property across the way and dumped it on theirs. I'm waiting for the cops to show up to my house (if they ever do) and I'll gladly explain my situation. I'll pay a fine, I don't care. I've had it with this foolishness! I've set up trail cams before but they were stolen, so scratch that idea. Anyone been in similar situations and have any ideas? I'm at my wits end here. I'm trying to keep my property clean because it's a prime hunting area and I'm trying to keep it from becoming the local dump, which ironically is only 3 miles away.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 23, 2016)

You're going to laugh, but a buddy had the same problem. He went and bought one of those cop cars at auction, cleaned it up and parked it in a spot that looks like he was hiding badly.


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 23, 2016)

That is an idea.lol I guess it could work...for awhile, until they figured out that nobody was ever sitting in it.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 23, 2016)

Post signs that say the area is under video surveillance. Might not even be a bad idea to put out some trail cameras.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 23, 2016)

These days you are surrounded by trash.

And they leave stuff all over your property.

If you want the county to get involved advertise you are opening  your own dump. They will appear as if by magic.


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 23, 2016)

Bassquatch said:


> Post signs that say the area is under video surveillance. Might not even be a bad idea to put out some trail cameras.



^^^^ People understand this in today's world. May help until you get a permanent solution. Good luck - hate people that think they can ............. Well - I just hate people.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 23, 2016)

You need to start acting like a crazy crazy old man patrolling back and forth randomly firing shots at trees.  Word will get on that there's a mean old crazy man there.


----------



## pine floor (Jul 23, 2016)

Just pile it the middle of the county courthouse, since you hace a frontend loader. Tell them this belongs to some of your NO tax paying scoundrels. I couldn't help it ,this would tick me off too.


----------



## Trigabby (Jul 23, 2016)

The first time, I picked all of it up - 2 6x10 dump trailer loads...  Now, when tires or trash bags are thrown on my property, I'll throw them back in the road..  County will come along eventually and get it out of the road.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 23, 2016)

I like the old cop car idea.  Just move it around every couple of days so it isn't in the same spot.  CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored two of them would be better.

I like the other idea of piling the trash in the middle of the road.  Heck, blocking the road and the county would have to remove it.

Trail camera's up 20 feet in the trees?  and camera's taking pics of those cameras so if they try and steal them.
How far is your house from the road?  Maybe a video camero with showing live images if it isn't over 1000 ft long.

If you don't use the road, maybe your loader will accidently knock over trees that block the road?  
Or accidently pile large rocks blocking the road?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 23, 2016)

I would be tempted to get it off my property and put it in the road.  Let the deputies come clean it up or send a county crew out to do it.  

I'm amazed the county hasn't sent an officer to talk to you about fining you for the trash if you don't clean it up.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 23, 2016)

More ideas. 

ROAD CLOSE SIGN that blocks the entire road. 

Put up a gate where you only have the key....and you don't know how it got there. 

Make a big mud Pit so ppl get stuck. 

----- though I can't be liable for any comments or replies I make.


----------



## Bstevens792 (Jul 23, 2016)

Wait till just before it Rains and if you have one till the road deep as you can in a few spots and make mud holes from heck


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 23, 2016)

Petition to the board of comisioners to close the road.
In writing. 
Attend a county commission meeting.  Call the comisioners office to get the schedule.   Ask to be put on the agenda for the next one.
Have written request given before the meeting.
Then attend and speak on your behalf for why this road needs to be closed.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 23, 2016)

Also, if there are other land owners on the road, they will have a chance to fight it, or agree with it.

Go and talk to them before hand.
Guy about 3/4 of a mile from me wanted to close a road a while back.  He didn't want to let the neighbors know before hand....  it blew up in his face.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 23, 2016)

Did you file a formal petition to close the road with the county commission. As I remember you are in SC.  Don't know if it works the same as here.

You file a request with the county commision and then request to be on the agenda at a regular county commission meeting.  Once there you get to put your argument and problems before the entire commission.
Usually if it is not a necessary route and does not cut off
another owners egress they are glad to get rid of the upkeep.

There are 1 or 2 dirt roads a year closed down here.


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm the only owner and resident where this particular road runs through. The short history of it is it was an old farming settlement dating back to the late 1800's(and way before, I just don't know the specifics of it) and has been in my family ever since. This particular dirt road has always been county owned but the land all along it on either side has always been owned by my family. We have filed petitions and spoken at meetings but have never been successful. I say "we", my grandfather attempted these avenues but I never have because I figured since he was unsuccessful that I would be too.


----------



## SGaither (Jul 23, 2016)

As TandT and Jimbo have suggested, attend the commissioner meetings and show them pictures of the trash that you've had to clean up. Call the chairman the week before and ask him/her to come see the trash first hand as well as showing him/her that the road no longer serves a public good and you'd like them to abandon the road. If this property is in Georgia, let me know and I can send you the state law on road abandonment when I get to my office Monday. This will allow you to print it and hand it to the commission.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jul 23, 2016)

Ive got the same problem here in GA. I called the sherriff after a neighboring property owner watched a known person in the area dump. Sherriffs office said there was nothing they could do but file a complaint since the dumping was not an active crime...not even sure what that means. I hate dumpers to the core!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 23, 2016)

a friend of mine lived in Oconee county. She gave a couch to someone. They were hauling the couch to Gainesville. Apparently, they decided they didn't want the couch and dumped it on the side of the road in Jackson county.  

The sherriff deputy found an envelope stuffed down in the side of the couch with her name and address on it.  They made a case against her for dumping on the right of way, and she ended up paying a $450 fine for it.  Judge said it was her couch, and she was responsible for where it ended up when it was thrown out.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 23, 2016)

Use your phone to your advantage take pics of everything and forward *copies* to those in gvmt with notice soon to be copied to media.

They will always default not doing anything they don't have too.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 23, 2016)

If you're not getting results from your local government, take your complaint to a local news station and hopefully get some exposure to the general public. Maybe even a letter to the editor in the local news paper. Get under their skin.


----------



## pine floor (Jul 23, 2016)

Call your county sheriff office and ask to talk to your Marshall. A whole different deal ...

I still would go with dumping at the courthouse..


----------



## Milkman (Jul 23, 2016)

The legal route has already been tried and didn't work obviously

It could backfire and get more trash dumped there but see if the county paper will let you purchase ad space and put pictures with wording like free sofa, mattress, tires, etc. all along road name.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 24, 2016)

*Hmm...*



95g atl said:


> More ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cramer (Jul 24, 2016)

Run for county commissioner.
Close the road.
One day you can build a roundabout there.
The new one in Fayetteville cost >$9m
Hunt New Zealand on weekends

I do like the static cop car - add some motion lighting


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 24, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> Ive got the same problem here in GA. I called the sherriff after a neighboring property owner watched a known person in the area dump. Sherriffs office said there was nothing they could do but file a complaint since the dumping was not an active crime...not even sure what that means. I hate dumpers to the core!!!



He could have done some investigation although some Sheriff's offices have little capacity for that.

The filing of a criminal complaint is one step in the prosecution of a crime where the matter is brought to the attention of the courts.  It is a step similar to seeking an indictment before a grand jury.  First there is an investigation by the Sheriff to gather physical evidence and witness testimony.  A summary of this is given to the DA who seeks either an indictment before a grand jury or files a criminal complaint with the court.  Similarly, a civil lawsuit is commenced in the court system with a civil complaint.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 24, 2016)

I like the idea of becoming a pain for the commission.  

First take the editor of the local newspaper to lunch and try to get him on your side.  Tell him what you are trying to do and ask him to do an article at some point.  Take a picture of every single piece of trash and write a letter to the commissioners every day that more appears.  The letters can be a fill in the blank with the new item with picture attached and can be batch mailed weekly.  Each should describe the material found and each should request that the material be removed by the County and that action be taken to stop the problem.

Try to get a petition up for closure of the road.  This might be tough since most folks do not have a direct interest, but if a significant number of people will sign it your chances go way up.

After a sufficient amount of time has passed with no satisfactory action by the County, once again formally seek the closure of the road.  Try to have the newspaper do an article or two on the issue at that time.  Good luck.  

I will sign your petition but my signature might not count for much.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 24, 2016)

Know a guy who had the same problem with people dumping trash on his property. Went through it and found some envelopes with their address on it. Loaded it up and dumped it in their front yard. Ended his problem with those folks . Don't know if it would work for you. Just an idea.


----------



## chris41081 (Jul 24, 2016)

I'd just push the trash out into the road. 
1. It gets the trash off of your property 
2. Enough trash will eventually block the road preventing people from coming to dump more. 
3. The county will have to clean it up and maybe get tired of it and do something about it 

Good luck


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 24, 2016)

Plow up the road. Do not advertise you are doing it but do it . Make a big muddy mess. If you own both sides , you are supposed to own the road and the county only has right of way...
 But make big mud holes on both ends and this will eliminate most of it . Sooner or later people will stop using the road because of this. Dig holes with a back hoe if needed but tear up the road so it is impassable.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 24, 2016)

skiff23 said:


> Plow up the road. Do not advertise you are doing it but do it . Make a big muddy mess. If you own both sides , you are supposed to own the road and the county only has right of way...
> But make big mud holes on both ends and this will eliminate most of it . Sooner or later people will stop using the road because of this. Dig holes with a back hoe if needed but tear up the road so it is impassable.



Be discrete, Just do it and don't make a large production out of it. Then never say a word.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2016)

Good luck in getting this situation taken care of some kind of way.


Maybe, I have been somewhat lucky over the past 26 years or so on my property which is on a very rural paved road up in the country.

The first problem that I had was about 18 years ago when I found a bunch of household type trash dumped on my property.  I looked through it and found a letter from the Social Security Administration advising this addressed person that his benefits were being increased etc.   The address was about 2 miles away SO I drove straight to his house with this letter in hand.  When he came outside, I asked him if he was the person that this envelope was addressed to and he looked and said YES.

Well, I was so mad that I advised him that he had ONE HOUR to get back over to my property and pick up every bit of his trash OR he wouldn't have to worry about that Social Security raise because he wasn't going to be able to spend it.  YES, I had one Glock on my hip at the time and he agreed and followed me back to my property and picked up every thing that he had dumped. I stood there and made sure that all of it was picked up.  He apologized for doing so.  I knew of this guy and he also knew my parents as well.  Even though my Father was deceased at the time, he remembered that my Father was a really nice man BUT he knew that he didn't play any games with people either.  I never had any more problems with this man either.

The only other problem that I have had over all of these years was about 15 years ago when another guy dumped a bunch of household garbage with mail addressed to his residence.  I called the sheriff's department and asked to have a deputy meet me there ASAP.  Thankfully, a deputy was in the area on patrol and stopped by within 20 minutes or so.  I showed him some of the addressed envelopes in the trash and he actually knew this guy and his wife as well.   The deputy told me he was a truck driver for a logging business nearby even though this guy actually lived about 15 miles away.  I actually knew this deputy and he agreed that there was no reason for this type of thing to ever happen.  The deputy contacted this guy's wife and had his wife call her husband and tell him to call the deputy immediately on the deputy's cell phone.    He called back within 10 minutes and the deputy advised him about what he had done and he gave him 24 hours to remove this trash or pay a $100 fine.   He removed it as requested and also apologized to the deputy and me for doing so.   I thanked the deputy and the trash had totally disappeared when I visited my property two days later. 

One thing for sure, in the second incident, the culprit knew that this deputy wasn't kidding about the 24 hours involved because he was going to check it the very next day and it better be gone back home and put in his trash.

Thankfully, I have not had any problems since then.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 24, 2016)

skiff23 said:


> Plow up the road. Do not advertise you are doing it but do it . Make a big muddy mess. If you own both sides , you are supposed to own the road and the county only has right of way...
> But make big mud holes on both ends and this will eliminate most of it . Sooner or later people will stop using the road because of this. Dig holes with a back hoe if needed but tear up the road so it is impassable.



The county owns the right of way for a county road.  You may be confusing pipeline and power line right of ways.

I have had property condemned for road right of ways and you do not own that land any longer. 

If you plow it up you are breaking the law. Plus if someone comes along and is injured due to your mischief, you have a larger problem.

Getting the problem before the entire county commission and the public is your best plan. A road abandonment order is worth pursuing.  Or put up a high fence.


----------



## REUSSERY (Jul 25, 2016)

was in a hunting club once that had the same problem. our solution was to dig a ditch parallel with the road. We dug the ditch on both sides of the road, the ditch was 2' wide x 2' deep, we created it over a weekend using a rented back hoe. we set the ditch back from the road enough to avoid creating a hazard at the roads shoulder. The digs (dirt from ditch) was piled up behind the ditch to form a small embankment to make crossing the barrier that much tougher. lastly, we installed a gate with a chain and lock to give us access the land. it solved the trash problem.


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 26, 2016)

Update: So I'm currently dodging monkey wrenches being thrown my way. I contacted the county and asked who to speak to about my situation and how I could speak at the next meeting. Lady takes down all my info and my concerns I wanted to address and resolutions. I get a call back today telling me the county doesn't own that particular road according to their GIS/mapping. Well, hmmm, that's funny because I see county equipment maintaining it. They tell me to take it up with the SCDOT. SCDOT says "we don't own any dirt roads in your area, that's county property, take it up with them". And back and forth we go.lol


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 26, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good luck in getting this situation taken care of some kind of way.
> 
> 
> Maybe, I have been somewhat lucky over the past 26 years or so on my property which is on a very rural paved road up in the country.
> ...



It's funny how nice and polite the criminals are when you bust them isn't it? My problem is my trash dumpers are "smart". They dump things that are untraceable. Couches, freezers, refrigerators, TV's, garbage that I dig through and find absolutely nothing containing an address or phone number(they must go to the trouble not to put that in there). I've only gotten lucky twice and been able to trace the garbage back. One was a local gas station who really got burned up I was told by the sherriff(they blistered them) and one turned out to be a 90 yr old man whose two lazy grandkids decided to throw his garbage on my property. I told the cop "I don't care if that old man has to stand out here and pick up this trash by himself, I'll hold his cain or walker while I sit here and watch him!" I meant it too.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 26, 2016)

Robert28 said:


> Update: So I'm currently dodging monkey wrenches being thrown my way. I contacted the county and asked who to speak to about my situation and how I could speak at the next meeting. Lady takes down all my info and my concerns I wanted to address and resolutions. I get a call back today telling me the county doesn't own that particular road according to their GIS/mapping. Well, hmmm, that's funny because I see county equipment maintaining it. They tell me to take it up with the SCDOT. SCDOT says "we don't own any dirt roads in your area, that's county property, take it up with them". And back and forth we go.lol



Seems they have solved your problem.  Get a written statement from each that they don't own the road then put a gate on each end.  When the stuff hits the fan just hold up the papers.  

You telling them you are going to secure it and they will not have to maintain it any longer should make the County happy.  Bet the County Road Manager will be on your side.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jul 26, 2016)

Fill it full of nails


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 26, 2016)

Robert28 said:


> Update: So I'm currently dodging monkey wrenches being thrown my way. I contacted the county and asked who to speak to about my situation and how I could speak at the next meeting. Lady takes down all my info and my concerns I wanted to address and resolutions. I get a call back today telling me the county doesn't own that particular road according to their GIS/mapping. Well, hmmm, that's funny because I see county equipment maintaining it. They tell me to take it up with the SCDOT. SCDOT says "we don't own any dirt roads in your area, that's county property, take it up with them". And back and forth we go.lol




getting it in writing from both and them, shut the road, and thank them for making it easy.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 26, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> getting it in writing from both and them, shut the road, and thank them for making it easy.



Exactly what I would do. If they put it in writing, it's yours to do whatever you want. If they decline...and something tells me they might...then it sounds like somebody is just being lazy and doesn't want to deal with it. If that's the case, then you can proceed in being a huge headache for them.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 26, 2016)

Amen and quickly!


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 26, 2016)

Check your deed. What's on the record at the county for your property. Any easement would be recorded.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe just pile it up on that county road that goes through your property. It will block people from entering and when the county shows up to scrap the road they will need to remove the junk.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2016)

place all the trash in the middle of the dirt road


----------



## Milkman (Jul 27, 2016)

NOYDB said:


> Check your deed. What's on the record at the county for your property. Any easement would be recorded.



This ^^^^

Upon getting proof that the county has abandoned this right of way act quickly to assure that you can get this ROW surveyed and deeded as yours.  If any sort of utility is using this ROW then their claim will require access if you lock it off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> place all the trash in the middle of the dirt road



Just don't get caught doing it.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 27, 2016)

Is this a dead end road?  IF not how many land owners are on it if more than one?  Pass through road?


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 27, 2016)

Milkman said:


> This ^^^^
> 
> Upon getting proof that the county has abandoned this right of way act quickly to assure that you can get this ROW surveyed and deeded as yours.  If any sort of utility is using this ROW then their claim will require access if you lock it off.



The only utilities on the road are for my
house and they would still have access from where I want to block it off at.


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dog Hunter said:


> Is this a dead end road?  IF not how many land owners are on it if more than one?  Pass through road?



It's a pass through road that leads to some houses, it pretty much makes a loop. The thing is there are 3 paved roads to use to gain the same access, there's no reason for this dirt road as all the land around it is mine.


----------



## Robert28 (Jul 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> place all the trash in the middle of the dirt road



They'll just push it off on my land. Been there, tried that.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 27, 2016)

County comm for help.  Talk to other land owners.  It will only take one and it will not happen.


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 27, 2016)

You need to show the county commissioners how much money closing this road will save them.  There will be a substantial savings in road maintenance and trash removal alone.  This is something that will impact their interest!


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 27, 2016)

Get the facts and proceed from accurate, legal, knowledge. Get the county record of the deed. Any assessments or easements will be recorded. Don't rely on an employee of somewhere that has no authority to make an enforceable decision. 

The road may encumber your deed based on use. You may need legal help to enforce your ownership. 

Doesn't matter what sidewalk lawyers think, until you research the deed it's just guesses.


----------



## Eugene Debs (Jul 28, 2016)

Reach out to the County, request they place a dumpster near the problem location, works every time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't get caught doing it.


Aaahhhh, what's the chances!


Robert28 said:


> They'll just push it off on my land. Been there, tried that.



Then I'm not sure what you can do! Our old club in Talbot Co was treated like a landfill for several years... But every time we found a trash pile we could call the court house and they would send a crew of inmates out and clean it up.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 28, 2016)

Try inviting some close friends to hunt in exchange for monitoring the area in shifts.


----------



## RossVegas (Jul 28, 2016)

If the County and SCDOT both claim not to own it, logic dictates, it must be yours.  Block it off



Robert28 said:


> Update: So I'm currently dodging monkey wrenches being thrown my way. I contacted the county and asked who to speak to about my situation and how I could speak at the next meeting. Lady takes down all my info and my concerns I wanted to address and resolutions. I get a call back today telling me the county doesn't own that particular road according to their GIS/mapping. Well, hmmm, that's funny because I see county equipment maintaining it. They tell me to take it up with the SCDOT. SCDOT says "we don't own any dirt roads in your area, that's county property, take it up with them". And back and forth we go.lol


----------



## GA native (Aug 2, 2016)

RossVegas said:


> If the County and SCDOT both claim not to own it, logic dictates, it must be yours.  Block it off



Makes sense to me. Drag some boulders out in the middle of the lane, push some trees across it. 

I don't like the idea of the mudhole. That will attract the mud trucks.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 11, 2017)

Need an update Robert


----------



## Robert28 (Jan 12, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Need an update Robert



Update is talks have stalled. I can't even get the county to return any of my calls now and whenever I go to the office to talk to the guy face to face "he's out of the office for the day". 

Random trash is still being dumped and I'm still moving it to the county side of the road with the tractor. I guess they enjoy playing this game.

Oh, I did write a letter to the editor of the local paper but it was never published.


----------



## sweatequity (Jan 12, 2017)

chris41081 said:


> I'd just push the trash out into the road.
> 1. It gets the trash off of your property
> 2. Enough trash will eventually block the road preventing people from coming to dump more.
> 3. The county will have to clean it up and maybe get tired of it and do something about it
> ...



I like this idea. Requires little effort.  It should get the attention of the county pretty quick. Or place several trees across the road at random locations.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 13, 2017)

Robert28 said:


> Update is talks have stalled. I can't even get the county to return any of my calls now and whenever I go to the office to talk to the guy face to face "he's out of the office for the day".
> 
> Random trash is still being dumped and I'm still moving it to the county side of the road with the tractor. I guess they enjoy playing this game.
> 
> Oh, I did write a letter to the editor of the local paper but it was never published.



Try the SC Environmental office. 
Ga. DNR looks into illegal dumping here.

http://www.sc.gov/HealthAndSafety/Pages/Environment.aspx


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 13, 2017)

Robert28 said:


> Update is talks have stalled. I can't even get the county to return any of my calls now and whenever I go to the office to talk to the guy face to face "he's out of the office for the day".
> 
> Random trash is still being dumped and I'm still moving it to the county side of the road with the tractor. I guess they enjoy playing this game.
> 
> Oh, I did write a letter to the editor of the local paper but it was never published.



You can't get on the agenda for a county commission meeting.  They can't refuse you. I have done this several times over property issues.  Have all the info you can regarding the property and the road.


----------



## Robert28 (Jan 28, 2017)

Update: They've really crossed the line now (literally). The county has now started to come over on MY land and I've contacted my attorney as well as my surveyor to nip this in the bud. The county maintains a dirt road that leads to a cemetery, the issue is they don't have a legal right of way on the road EXCEPT in front of the cemetery, however they decided to make one the length of the road. Why is this a problem? Because they are inches from my planted timber (as seen in the pics). The guy that is in charge of the country road crew is the son in law of the guy that is a member of the cemetery committee (you can see where this is going). I've decided not to try to talk to the county nor the head of the cemetery committee, I'm just going to let my lawyer handle it and my surveyor has confirmed they are over the boundary. Basically what they're doing is trying to take my land for parking because they are running out of room for cars to park at the cemetery.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 28, 2017)

Robert28 said:


> Update: They've really crossed the line now (literally). The county has now started to come over on MY land and I've contacted my attorney as well as my surveyor to nip this in the bud. The county maintains a dirt road that leads to a cemetery, the issue is they don't have a legal right of way on the road EXCEPT in front of the cemetery, however they decided to make one the length of the road. Why is this a problem? Because they are inches from my planted timber (as seen in the pics). The guy that is in charge of the country road crew is the son in law of the guy that is a member of the cemetery committee (you can see where this is going). I've decided not to try to talk to the county nor the head of the cemetery committee, I'm just going to let my lawyer handle it and my surveyor has confirmed they are over the boundary. Basically what they're doing is trying to take my land for parking because they are running out of room for cars to park at the cemetery.



Craziness. Your attorneys will wake them up I'm sure.


----------



## Robert28 (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I tried to post pics but they won't load. When I say inches I mean 2-3 inches from planted timber.


----------



## Robert28 (Jan 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Craziness. Your attorneys will wake them up I'm sure.



Yeah he will, he's very good. It also helps that he's family so while I'll pay him for his services he will have a vested interest in writing the letter. He wants to go after then for damages  it I just told him to write a letter telling them to backoff or else things will get nasty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 28, 2017)

Robert28 said:


> Well I tried to post pics but they won't load. When I say inches I mean 2-3 inches from planted timber.



They should be forced to remunerate the cost in lost timber value.


----------



## Robert28 (Jan 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They should be forced to remunerate the cost in lost timber value.



That is what he mentioned, but I told him I didn't want to get into a legal battle with Uncle Sugar right now. Just send them a letter to let them know that the next step we will bring the pain because we have all the evidence and a surveyor who's highly respected that will testify. Basically the best thing to do is apologize and move along and don't try such a stunt again.


----------

